# move to Australia



## edlira (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi all, 
Me and my family would like to immigrate to Australia, Perth near future. I am going to apply for a postgraduate 574 visa. I have too many question about moving, living in Australia, but I will focus just in a few points.
1. Will I have the right for a PR after visa expired? What type of visa shouId I apply after this, in order to get the PR?
2. My doughter is 5 years old. What are the fees about preschool? What about public schools?
3. I am a pharmacist and my husband has worked as shoes maker. Do we have chances to get a full time job in the first months?
4. How much money will we need to have for living for the first months? Are 15.000 AUD enough for a 3-4 months period?
I would really appreciate any kind of advice. I have alredy checked some web sites about immigration, cost of living, carekids, etc, But I am very confused and concerned. 
Thanks


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

@adlira,

I assume the main reason for travelling to Australia is to apply for permanent residency in the future? Have you considered skilled migration as a pharmacist?
What qualification do you have? a PharmD?

I am also assuming you are interested in streamlined student visa processing, and not having to provide the financial evidence? 
It is a decision makers choice to waive the financial evidence requirement, so they can still ask you to show evidence you have access to the funds to support your stay in Australia.

To answer a couple of your questions.

1.You will not automatically receive PR. You will have to later apply for another visa which can provide you with PR. You could consider the 190, 189, 489 or 485 visa subclasses after you graduate.
You might already be eligible for some of the visa options for Australia. 

If required, 8000 AUD/yr is required for school aged children. THey will probably require you to show evidence of having this money.

In addition you may be asked to show you have money for living costs. This is calculated as a base rate of 18 610 AUD/yr. In addition, you will have to add 6500 for your husband, and another 3700 for your daughter.
They might ask you for evidence of having this money.

If you are really interested in migrating to Australia, consider the visa subclass 189 option. Depending on your work experience, and your qualification, this might be a good option.


----------

